# Inside Out ABT Fatty



## jcam222 (Sep 5, 2020)

It’s been too long so going to do a couple versions of fatties this weekend. Today is the inside out ABT.  Posting from the phone so not much for step by step in words but plenty of pics. Each was two lbs of Bob Evans hot sausage pressed into a nice even sheet. I just do those in a pan by hand on parchment paper. Fried up a bunch of jalapeño that were seeded and diced. The rest of the filling is a mix of about 2 1/2 blocks of cream cheese and 3 or so cups of sharp cheddar. I did an 8 wide bacon weave and rolled it to a rolling pin to extend it a bit. Smoked in my 270 with B&B oak lump and cherry wood. Plated up on some fresh spinach with crema and lime zest. This was money!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice fatties jcam.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 5, 2020)

Well damn thats perfect. Nice job jeff. Looks amazing


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice pictures


----------



## oddegan (Sep 5, 2020)

That looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2020)

Mmmm, Mmmm... Damned fine looking Fatty ya have there Jeff.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 5, 2020)

Boy howdy Jeff, anyone who can do that with bacon must be pretty darned good at putting puzzles together too! That looks delicious, I'd love to be sitting down to that fatty, big Like! RAY


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 5, 2020)

Outstanding !!


----------



## shoebe (Sep 5, 2020)

WOW


----------



## BB-que (Sep 5, 2020)

wow, very creative and well done.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 6, 2020)

Very nice fatty! Love the ABT style. That had to be killer! Nice plating also!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2020)

Awesome awesome awesome looking fatties there guy.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow Jeff, that's about as good looking a fatty as I think I've ever seen. That cut shot is pure money buddy. Just beautiful!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2020)

That’s a beauty for sure!
Nicely done!!!!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 6, 2020)

Wo ho!! Look at Jeffro!! Congrats on the ride my friend. Beautiful meal and much deserved.

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks pretty dang yummy to me!  Nice work!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 6, 2020)

Fine lookin' fatty Jeff!

Could really get into that.

Congrats on the ride buddy!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

You nailed that . Fantastic .


----------



## xray (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow Jeff those must be two of the prettiest fatties I've ever seen! I don't think it gets much better than that!

Very nicely done!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 6, 2020)

JC222, They look awesome !


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

It’s sad when something is almost too pretty to eat ... but I‘d force myself anyway


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 6, 2020)

Looks very tasty, nice job on the plated photo.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2020)

Great looking fatties Jeff, I never would have thought to make an ABT fatty, but now you got my gears moving. 

Point for sure
Chris

Oh and congrats on the ride.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 7, 2020)

Over the top!  looks amazing!  beautiful platting as well


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 7, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Nice fatties jcam.





TNJAKE said:


> Well damn thats perfect. Nice job jeff. Looks amazing





flatbroke said:


> Nice pictures





oddegan said:


> That looks absolutely amazing!





chilerelleno said:


> Mmmm, Mmmm... Damned fine looking Fatty ya have there Jeff.





sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Jeff, anyone who can do that with bacon must be pretty darned good at putting puzzles together too! That looks delicious, I'd love to be sitting down to that fatty, big Like! RAY





jaxgatorz said:


> Outstanding !!





shoebe said:


> WOW





BB-que said:


> wow, very creative and well done.





Sowsage said:


> Very nice fatty! Love the ABT style. That had to be killer! Nice plating also!





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome awesome awesome looking fatties there guy.
> 
> Warren





tx smoker said:


> Wow Jeff, that's about as good looking a fatty as I think I've ever seen. That cut shot is pure money buddy. Just beautiful!!
> 
> Robert





SmokinAl said:


> That’s a beauty for sure!
> Nicely done!!!!
> Al





tx smoker said:


> Wo ho!! Look at Jeffro!! Congrats on the ride my friend. Beautiful meal and much deserved.
> 
> Robert





civilsmoker said:


> Looks pretty dang yummy to me!  Nice work!





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Fine lookin' fatty Jeff!
> 
> Could really get into that.
> 
> ...





chopsaw said:


> You nailed that . Fantastic .





xray said:


> Wow Jeff those must be two of the prettiest fatties I've ever seen! I don't think it gets much better than that!
> 
> Very nicely done!





crazymoon said:


> JC222, They look awesome !





Inscrutable said:


> It’s sad when something is almost too pretty to eat ... but I‘d force myself anyway





Jabiru said:


> Looks very tasty, nice job on the plated photo.





gmc2003 said:


> Great looking fatties Jeff, I never would have thought to make an ABT fatty, but now you got my gears moving.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris
> ...





sandyut said:


> Over the top!  looks amazing!  beautiful platting as well


Thanks for all the likes and kind words. This thing is dang delicious and I’ll make it again. That said the chicken Parmesan fatty I posted the next day is even better!!! Both big keepers in the rotation. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 8, 2020)

One of the best looking fatties I have ever seen. Congrats on the ride Jeff!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 8, 2020)

Now that's a great amount of jalapeno!  Outstanding work!


----------

